# Toddler afraid of the beach?



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

My 27 month old just went through (and got over) a bath fear. We are now at the beach and tried to walk down there this morning and he freaked out. I thought it was the transition from the pavement to the sand so I carried him on but once he was surrounded by sand he got even more upset. We came back home and he sat burrowed into my chest for about 15 minutes. He was so upset!

We are here for a week and I hate not be able to go there! Any tips on helping him adjust? The bath thing lasted 2 weeks and although we tried many tactics I think it just ended with time.

Any miracle cures for toddler beach phobia?

thanks


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Mama,
Our DD had a fear of the beach last year.... but never a fear of the bathtub. For the week we were at the beach I didn't force it.... I either wore her on our walks or put down a HUGE beach blanket or two for her. We talked about the sand and played with it in our hands. I just kept reminding myself that her fear was real and she needed reassurance. By the end of the week she would put her feet in the sand and walk a few steps, but not much more.
The next trip to the beach a few months later it was completely different. Now she LOVES LOVES LOVES the beach. I don't know what changed, but wow she is so excited when we go to the beach.
Good luck mama!
~maddymama


----------



## Pax3 (May 2, 2008)

Not sure what you did to help him get over the bathtub fear, but I imagine the kiddos see the beach as one huge, wavy, overwleming bathtub and then some. It must just seem SO massive to them... My DD had no issues with the bath and it still took her a while to get used to the beach. I imagine it will be more difficult for yours for the fear that he just passed.








and good luck!


----------



## dex_millie (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D_McG* 
My 27 month old just went through (and got over) a bath fear. We are now at the beach and tried to walk down there this morning and he freaked out. I thought it was the transition from the pavement to the sand so I carried him on but once he was surrounded by sand he got even more upset. We came back home and he sat burrowed into my chest for about 15 minutes. He was so upset!

We are here for a week and I hate not be able to go there! Any tips on helping him adjust? The bath thing lasted 2 weeks and although we tried many tactics I think it just ended with time.

Any miracle cures for toddler beach phobia?

thanks

DS recently got over a bathroom scare also(although ours lasted months) and we just came back from Trinidad and he was also afraid of the beach. Not sure if there is a miracle cure but to try and just get him to not be afraid of the sand. Unfortunetly for us, it took us until the 3rd beach we went to that DS finally went on the sand(The rest 2 beaches I was just sitting on a chair holding him with his face towards mine he wouldn't even sit turned around, he didn't even want to touch the sand or the sand to touch him), It was because we was in a regular parking area playing and holding hands and gently keep edging closer to the sand. We played with him in it and ran around but he refused to go near the sand that was close to the water. He did try to go back off the sand a few times but we just keep distracting him.

How we got in the water. Pure luck. That beach happened to have abnormal warm water, so it wasn't as bad, I just picked him up and brought him in, although he hung on for dear life(the othe beaches I tried but the water was proberly to cold for him, as he was upset). Then one of DH cousins started entertaining him, ducking himself in the water, flapping the water gently, until DS wanted to join. He did a little flapping and become more alive but I was still the only one he would let hold him.

So after all of that is said, we just tried to make him feel like he was 'missing out' or we was doing something fun (this was in the sand at first) so then he wanted to come. Or hold him and walk on the beach and maybe he might losen up. I hope your DS is able to get over the fear, but it seems like this age something about the beach is scary.


----------



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

My DS does NOT like the beach either. For him, it is about the combination of the sound and the wind. He doesn't mind the sand, as he has a sandbox at home and is used to the texture on his hands and feet. He doesn't have other sound sensitivities, but there is something about the sound of the waves combined with the wind in his face that just sends him over the edge. It helps a little to have him wear a hat that covers his ears and to walk or carry him facing away from the wind, but those efforts just result in him tolerating it for a bit, not enjoying it. We've decided to just limit our trips to the beach for this summer and will try again next year.


----------



## unlegal (Feb 18, 2005)

My first was petrified of the beach at about 18 months. At 2 & 1/2 she loved it. I think it just goes away with time. I personally wouldn't bother trying to make him get used to it.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

We just took 22 mo DD to Aruba for 6 days. She HATED the feeling of dry sand (even though it was cool) in her sandals, and she would NOT let me just take off her shoes. She had fun playing in the wet sand near the water, but would NOT walk on dry sand.

By the third morning, we talked about her special sand walking shoes, and that her special sand walking shoes (Water socks) would be like magic. They were a bit tight, we told her, because that helps keep the sand out (Not because Mama bought the wrong size, nope, not that!). She was fine with that, and walked on the sand just fine after that.

So, maybe figure out what is so scary, and do something special to combat the issue.


----------



## In Exile (Jan 12, 2007)

My little guy was like that at first. And he has great days when he is playing like crazy and then days when you can't put him on the sand. I think it has to do with feeling so small compared to a huge beach.

He did great at the pool or at a river. The ocean sound alone was enough to scare him, a wave and water pooling around his toes was freaky and still is. Take him to a river and he'll proceed to run into the water chest deep-as long as he is in control and HE "chases" the water, things are fine.

And this is the kid that LOVES to take a shower, even at unknown Hotels with high water pressure...how many toddlers love showers coming down at them but get all show at the beach??


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

Is it more like a fear or more like a sensory aversion? I ask because my ds has a sensory aversion to sand, so I have strategies for that. Less so for a fear unrelated to the sensory experience.


----------

